

Can We Please Move Past Apple’s Silly, Faux-Real UIs? - adamjohn
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1669879/can-we-please-move-past-apples-silly-faux-real-uis

======
michaelpinto
I think you have to take the texture map driven interfaces as part of a larger
package that includes the outside industrial design of Apple products. The
outside package tends to be very futuristic and bare of details, so having the
UI feature texturemaps of organic objects like wood or leather makes for a
nice humanizing contrast. If you copy this on another device it's not quite
the same thing, although if you look at the new Windows OS they did a great
job of making something that looked very different.

